# Western Motorhome Show, Malvern Rally



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Western Motorhome Show, Malvern. in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 15/08/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=376

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*I am Attending*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

*I am Attending*

The-Cookies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*I am Attending*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*I am Attending*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Happycampers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

worzel has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ladyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

GEMMY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aa58bob (May 30, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

aa58bob has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## davetherave (Jan 17, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

davetherave has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CurlyBoy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## corbygeordie (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

corbygeordie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jdkontiki has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

rosmic has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

tinaeden has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tinaeden (Jul 16, 2008)

*Western Motorhome Show*

Tinaeden will be attending, Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## davee10 (Aug 11, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

davee10 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

teddyj has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## twin808 (Oct 22, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

twin808 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

MikeCo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

HermanHymer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## grumpyb (Jan 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

grumpyb has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking for the Western Show closes at 10am on Monday 29th July which is in 15 days time, so get booking soon please.



Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

rocky1968 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*RALLY*

rocky1968 has just added his name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

alphadee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

naunty has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Zebedee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you that booking for this show *CLOSES on MONDAY 29TH JULY AT 10AM*

Those still showing *unconfirmed* are

KeiththeBigUn
SGMGB
moblee
aldhp21
waspes
alandsue
The-Cookies
jennie
caz-cat
ladyrunner
GEMMY
aa58bob
davetherave
corbygeordie
davee10
havingfun
aldphadee

Have any of you now booked please? if not get a move on else you won't be camping with the gang there

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

The following are still showing UNCONFIRMED

KeiththeBigUn 
moblee 
aldhp21 
waspes 
alandsue 
The-Cookies 
jennie 
caz-cat 
ladyrunner 
GEMMY 
aa58bob 
davetherave 
corbygeordie 
davee10 
havingfun 
aldphadee 


Bob
JollyJack


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Zebedee now confirmed thanks very much Dave and Sian look forward to seeing you both again

Bob
JollyJack


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CaptainBligh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've booked & paid this morning Bob, but I'm having a senior moment & can't remember how to confirm.

Would you do it for me :?: 
You're a darling :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok Phil :lol: your are confirmed :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone who has confirmed since my last reminder

Still unconfirmed 

waspes 
The-cookies
jennie 
ladyrunner 
GEMMY 
aa58bob 
davetherave 
corbygeordie 
davee10 
havingfun 
aldphadee 
mota-oma
macd

Time's running out folks if you want to get the discount and camp with us.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

**** has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*malvern show*

hi jackie

sure we have booked, but we are in ireland and conformation

back home on table,so need to ask son if tickets have arrived,

on kindle at the moment, so if no tickets will have to set computor up

mags


----------



## bernv (May 13, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

bernv has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Show 2013 Booking*

Another reminder

Pre-booking for the Malvern Show 2013 will close at 10am on Monday 29th July 2013.

We still have eleven unconfirmed - pm sent to you....

If anyone else wants to join us at what is one of the best shows of the year you are very welcome  you will need to be quick to book though.

Pre booking closes MONDAY 29th July 10 am


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

We have just booked with mmm to attend this rally. Looking forward to it!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Booked and paid*

I have booked and paid today. Looking forward to seeing you again Bob and Andrea, as well as "old" and "new" faces. 

My first visit to a show rally! let's hope the weather will be amazing!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi cypsygal,

I can not see your name on our MotorhomeFacts list

You have a pm

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Viv,

Yes let's hope the weather continues to be nice and sunny.

Looking forward to seeing you again.

It's a great show


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

thedoc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

ned has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Pre-booking to camp with Motorhomefacts.com will close at 10am Tomorrow Monday 29th July 2013 

Less than 24 hours left to camp with us !

The following are still unconfirmed ....

The-cookies
jennie 
GEMMY 
davetherave 
davee10 
mota-oma
****
Ned

cypsygal not on our list yet .. 

If any one else wants to join us please be quick


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

cypsygal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you those who have contacted me last few days  

Still not heard from 7 of the unconfirmed 

Time is running out to pre-book........


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Show 2013*

*** PRE-BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW AND TO CAMP WITH MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM IS NOW CLOSED ***

Looking forward to seeing everyone and let's hope the sun shines for us!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just received Warner's list of our pre booked members
and guess what we don't agree :roll: so could the following folks please check there tickets.

Names on Warner's list but NOT on our list are

Nicholls Reg H11 AZF

North Reg WJ05 DVA

Robertson Reg SF13 FXD

Rowe Reg HX51WDP

If the above would be kind enough to let me know your user names on here then we can add you to our rally list.

Names on our list but NOT on Warner's list are

****

jennie

rocky1968

Could you guys please let me know if you have booked or not and if you have please check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them because you are NOT on Warners list for us.


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Just got back from a great four weeks in La Belle France, there are a few things I'd like to buy for the MH and I live in Malvern, but it would have been nice to camp out for a night......

I won't mind missing the Country and Western bit though! Looked in the shed once a few years back, that was enough.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please reply to my pm's I know you have taken them so if you would be so kind as to let me know if you booked or not it would be very helpful

****

rocky1968

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Show*

Hi everyone joining us at Malvern 

Our location this year is in the same general area as last year.

To contact us - our mobile on site will be 0771 5825128

Have a safe journey - look forward to seeing everyone - Thursday onwards.

Andrea & Bob

(JollyJack)


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Bob

Looking forward to it, Fingers crossed that it stays reasonably dry.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We are on our camping field for the show. It is close to last years pitch but up the corner.

Weather overcast sun trying to come out occ drizzle. Ground firm.

Warners marshals will direct you to us from campers entrance. 

We have put some direction signs up. Pitches marked. Internet not good.

Look forward to seeing you all.

Andrea, Bob, Margaret & Ivan

JollyJack & Sweeny


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks very much...looking forward to it.
See you in the morning.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

JollyJack said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are on our camping field for the show. It is close to last years pitch but up the corner.
> 
> ...


The mist is rolling down the Malvern Hills now, still quite warm at 18'.
Free WiFi as well this year (not too bad where we are).
Don't tell anyone or it may just grind to a halt!
Have a great rally everyone? 8)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes thanks very much - have a great rally DJP


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We will be there in the general camping section.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

best wishes to everybody there, sorry we can't make it; hope you have a great weekend (despite the weather) :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

There as a Day Visitor today. . Very hot at times! Seems bigger than previous years.

Peter at AS Bikes as accommodating as ever. Fixed my brakes, sorted someone's puncture, took us out round the site to help us find Frank's Caravans- and still found time to demonstrate and sell bikes.

Is there no end to his after sales Care? :lol: 

(Thanks for the coffee Happy Campers! :wink: )


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Many thanks to all. A well organised and peaceful weekend considering the size of the rally. A great opportunity to meet some new faces, and spend some money.
Ah well, time to pack up and go.
Bryn


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

home now after a great weekend it was nice to see a lot of friends, lets hope we can meet up soon,  
thanks to bob the sherife for keep the rebels in line thank you :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Many thanks to the marshals for doing what they do, and did, with good humour and patience.

We hope your trip to France and Spain goes well.


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the great weekend, hope to see you all again soon.
Barry & Janet


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A great weekend. Many thanks to the Marshall team. Ray


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to the marshalls, we do appreciate what you do.

Thanks to friends old and new for a great weekend.



Regards
Pam


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to the team of marshals once again for looking after us all. :wink: 

Ros and I had a great time, just what the doctor ordered! 

Thanks, 

Keith and Ros


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Great weekend, thanks to the team/marshals. Spent more than we meant to (change of motorhome) but hey-o life's to short. :lol:


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

What a great weekend
Thanks to the team.
Ted


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Show Rally 2013*

Great weekend 

Lovely people 

Thank you for supporting the Rally

See you all again soon


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Lovely weekend, thanks to Bob and team for organising everything. Leia seems to have picked up and is better. Have a good safe trip Bob, thanks again. 
Pete & Mo.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks to Bob, Andrea, Ivan, Margaret and the dogs for organising a very enjoyable rally. Hope to join you again soon.
Steve and Jeanette


----------



## bernv (May 13, 2009)

Our 2nd rally with the MH Facts and had a lovely time again, so many thanks to the marshals.

Bern and Denise


----------

